# Can't see shoutbox.



## Nujui (Jun 12, 2011)

I can't see the shoutbox on the front page, I didn't even though there was one to begin with, but I can't see it.


----------



## MaxNuker (Jun 12, 2011)

there is one? o.O


----------



## Nujui (Jun 12, 2011)

MaxNuker said:
			
		

> there is one? o.O


Yeah, and I can't see it.


----------



## MaxNuker (Jun 12, 2011)

i cant see it too...

so... why is it? xD


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 12, 2011)

You have to enable the Shoutbox from Portal Options, then it will just kind of show up when it feels like it.


----------



## jamesaa (Jun 12, 2011)

Didn't realise there was one, i've never seen it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





However I can see in my portal settings that it is meant to be visible


----------



## Narayan (Jun 12, 2011)

i see it...


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 12, 2011)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=UserCP&CODE=1337
There is a shoutbox option a little lower and you should be able to enable it there


----------



## Nujui (Jun 12, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=UserCP&CODE=1337
> There is a shoutbox option a little lower and you should be able to enable it there


It is enabled, still can't see it.


----------



## MaxNuker (Jun 12, 2011)

Actually i have it enabled there, it says "Yes,i do"


----------



## Paarish (Jun 12, 2011)

I have it enabled and it doesn't show up. Never noticed til now


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm not kidding when I say it will appear when it wants to. It can take 10 minutes, a few hours, a day, etc. There doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason to its appearance after you enable it. Once it finally shows up, it doesn't go away until you disable it (which also takes its dear sweet time).

The shoutbox is kind of a buggy, pain in the ass to get to appear and disappear properly.

Just to be clear, when it does appear, it will appear under everything else on the right hand side of the Portal page.


----------



## MaxNuker (Jun 12, 2011)

im here since march and never seen it xD


----------



## Paarish (Jun 12, 2011)

I've been hear longer and I have seen it but on a seperate page.


----------



## Nujui (Jun 12, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> I'm not kidding when I say it will appear when it wants to. It can take 10 minutes, a few hours, a day, etc. There doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason to its appearance after you enable it. Once it finally shows up, it doesn't go away until you disable it (which also takes its dear sweet time).
> 
> The shoutbox is kind of a buggy, pain in the ass to get to appear and disappear properly.
> 
> Just to be clear, when it does appear, it will appear under everything else on the right hand side of the Portal page.


So pretty much I have to leave the front page open for a while. Weird.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jun 12, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> I've been hear longer and I have seen it but on a seperate page.


Same here if theres a shoutbox on the portal I would actually use it.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 12, 2011)

Try this

There's obviously a problem, but this might get you to the shoutbox for now.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 12, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah. It will just be there at some point when you visit the portal page. Sitting there will do nothing, as the Portal page doesn't do anything dynamically. You have to refresh to see the changes.

For anybody who suggests it: clearing cache and cookies seems fairly useless. I tried it before, and nothing happened. Hard refreshes do nothing. It is just random.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 12, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> KirbyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with that. The soutbox just appeared randomly a few days after I enabled it on portal options. Just be patient and wait.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 12, 2011)

I would've linked you to the shoutbox directly, but Vulpes has already ninja'd me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But if you use that URL, as long as you are actually allowed to use the shoutbox (which you are) then it will work.


----------



## Nujui (Jun 12, 2011)

I can't see the shoutbox on the front page, I didn't even though there was one to begin with, but I can't see it.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 12, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> I would've linked you to the shoutbox directly, but Vulpes has already ninja'd me.



That's why they pay me the big bucks.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 12, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Being a fox, I'm going to assume you mean deer.
[/offtopic]


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 13, 2011)

There are 2 reasons this happens:
1) While it says by default it's enabled, it's actually not. You'll have to disable and re-enable it.
2) Now it still won't work. People in the past suggested logging out and back in etc, but that won't work either. The answer is simple: the portal is cached. This is done to save the server a bit. So you'll have to ask a Mod to manually purge the cache after you enable the shoutbox for it to work.

The cache is also why the number of news articles (number of releases on the new portal layout) doesn't change immediately.


----------



## Maplemage (Jun 13, 2011)

I enabled it before but it still didnt show until somebody linked me to the shoutbox and then it was forever at the frontpage and you dont need to have the frontpage opened for a while >.>
Edit: Heres the link that Vulpes posted up: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=shoutbox
After you open that up it should probably appear on the frontpage.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey this was posted in Ask GBAtemp.
link


----------



## Costello (Jun 13, 2011)

guess I'll have to make this a cookie setting... enabled by default.
I'll look into it when I can. I suppose the shoutbox will get a lot more crowded then


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 13, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> guess I'll have to make this a cookie setting... enabled by default.
> I'll look into it when I can. I suppose the shoutbox will get a lot more crowded then



Unfortunately for us


----------



## Nujui (Jun 13, 2011)

It finally came up, so don't worry about this anymore.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 14, 2011)

It works fine for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Thats a weird issue o.O?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 15, 2011)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> There are 2 reasons this happens:
> 1) While it says by default it's enabled, it's actually not. You'll have to disable and re-enable it.
> 2) Now it still won't work. People in the past suggested logging out and back in etc, but that won't work either. The answer is simple: the portal is cached. This is done to save the server a bit. So you'll have to ask a Mod to manually purge the cache after you enable the shoutbox for it to work.
> 
> The cache is also why the number of news articles (number of releases on the new portal layout) doesn't change immediately.


You know, for some reason I hadn't connected the shoutbox to the portal cache. If I'd known they were related I'd've purged it straight away. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(I barely ever press that button)


----------



## DJPlace (Jul 8, 2011)

can you get banned from the shoutbox?


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 10, 2011)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> can you get banned from the shoutbox?


Of course not! Have you ever heard about being banned from the shoutbox? No, right?


----------



## tj_cool (Jul 16, 2011)

Sure you can, just only in extreme cases.


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 16, 2011)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Sure you can, just only in extreme cases.


Huh.. I never knew that it's possible to be banned from the shoutbox.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 16, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd imagine it would work along the lines of member groups. Newcomers can't see the shoutbox, for example, but members can. It's a matter of group permissions. Adjust an individual's permissions and you can lock them out.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 11, 2011)

So whats being done about the  shoutbox?

I cant see it..


----------



## mameks (Aug 29, 2011)

I can see it fine.
Try hard-refreshing (ctrl+f5) and if that doesn't work, just log in and out.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 29, 2011)

Nope, still no luck. The external link works, but I cant see it there.


----------



## tj_cool (Aug 29, 2011)

check again now


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 29, 2011)

Disabled it first, then logged out - logged back in, enabled and its working 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Nujui (Jun 12, 2011)

I can't see the shoutbox on the front page, I didn't even though there was one to begin with, but I can't see it.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 29, 2011)

There's a shoutbox??? ...mind=blown.


----------

